# Anyone catch any trout in the surf



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thinking of going after some surf trout tomorrow morning, with croaker. If not I'll go with plan B, West Bay....


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Plan B is probably the best.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gonna be a zoo


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone know what condition the surf is in?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

http://g-townsurf.com/

http://www.galveston.com/surfvideocam/


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks dirty brown....should the trout still be there?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Fish have to eat regardless of the color.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I figured they'd be able to locate croaker alot easier..


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

U gonna catch ur own croaker? Buying bait around holidays are normally impossible...


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Wasn't planning to...usually I get early enough that they're not sold out.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I went all the way from Galveston to Surfside and it was jammed packed. No where to park or relax. I have a few secret spots along the way that were empty. I would stay away from the beach. Lots of families, kids and loud music every where. Do not speed! The Cops are everywhere. Good luck!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I went up into Houston this afternoon and southbound 45 was at a crawl all the way to the loop.
I went home via 288 to hwy 6 then 517. I decided to run by bucees in texas city and it was bumper to bumper as far as you could see. The zoo would be an understatement.
I saw a group of at least 500 motorcycles on the 610 loop, doing wheelies at 60+ mph. Glad I was going the other direction.


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

Water getting better down by the pass, still off color, but cleaning up..

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

fishingtwo said:


> I went up into Houston this afternoon and southbound 45 was at a crawl all the way to the loop.
> I went home via 288 to hwy 6 then 517. I decided to run by bucees in texas city and it was bumper to bumper as far as you could see. The zoo would be an understatement.
> I saw a group of at least 500 motorcycles on the 610 loop, doing wheelies at 60+ mph. Glad I was going the other direction.


Geez. Sounds like it would be better to go down through Freeport and back up over the bridge.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

jordanmills said:


> Geez. Sounds like it would be better to go down through Freeport and back up over the bridge.


Surfside is just as worse, yesterday they eventually closed the island and didn't allow anyone else on the beach.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

guy next to me caught a nice trout on his surf rod somehow near jamaica beach yesterday. had my rods out all day, only a few hard heads. stopped in at a spot near bacliff on the way hone this morning, did pretty good and left them biting. barely any traffic coming back in to the north side going 146 to 225 this morning.


----------

